# How to restart / reset wicd

## xavier10

Hi,

I am using wicd on an asus eeePC 1005HA, and have some problems. Basically, when I boot the laptop, the first session is fine, but when I hibernate it and attempt to restart a session with wicd, it does very stupid things (either it will try to reconnect to the network it was on before ---even when I click on a network that is available on my new location--- or it does not get an address or refuses to scan for networks, or reports no network when there are obviously many).

Thus, I want to be able to restart it in the same state as after the first boot.

Though, /etc/init.d/wicd restart does not do the job. Stopping wicd, dbus, and restarting them in the reverse order will not do either. Only solution is rebooting the laptop.

Is there some magic I could try ?

I was really happy to be able to use wireless and hibernate with this nice little laptop...

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

In the GUI, I click on the icon "Connect To...". wicd rescans the network, then disconnect an reconnect.

----------

## xavier10

I omitted to mention that doing this on the GUI does not work for me. I tried to disconnect and reconnect the GUI but that will not work for me.

Example of series of actions:

- Boot, start the GUI, connect to network A (with no issue at all).

- Disconnect from A.

- Hibernate.

- De-hibernate in a new location, where A is not available, and where I wish to use network B.

- Refresh in the GUI sees B. Clicking on "Connect" for B will not work, and I notice that the status bar says "connecting to network A" while it tries connecting.

So, basically, at that point, even though I see B in the list and A does not appear anymore (it is not A's location), it tries A when I click on Connect to B, and I am stuck. So I guess I need to restart it to get it to "forget" it was connect to A on the previous session, and actually try B (with the proper encryption, username, password, etc).

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

I filed a bug : 348201 and will get information upstream.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

The problem is not related to wicd or any network manager. Your network driver need to be reloaded.

In my case (ath5k module), I've set it in /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules

And immediately, the WIFI network was available again at resume, without any manual operation!

----------

